# Cannons Creek 9/9/07



## Kermit (Jul 1, 2007)

I know its abit late, but heading down to Cannons creek for abit of a splash tomorrow morning. Should be in the water from around 9 am till about lunchtime. (melways 140 E 10)

Regards...Kermit.


----------

